# Aunt Wanda's Moravian Chicken Pie



## Raine (Aug 18, 2005)

*AUNT WANDA'S MORAVIAN CHICKEN PIE*

_Makes 6 servings. _

1 (3- to 4-pound) whole chicken
Onion flakes
Bay leaves
1 package refrigerated pie crusts, such as Pillsbury
1 tablespoon poultry seasoning
Pepper and salt to taste
2 tablespoons butter
1 (14-ounce) can chicken broth
1 (10 3/4-ounce) can cream of chicken soup
*REMOVE *and discard the bag of giblets from inside the chicken. Place the bird in a pot, cover with water and sprinkle with onion flakes and a couple of bay leaves. Cover, bring to a boil, then turn down heat to low, cover pot and simmer 45 minutes to 1 hour, or until chicken is tender. Remove chicken from pot and cool for a few minutes. Remove skin and bones and cut meat into small pieces.

*PLACE *pie crust in pan according to package instructions. Add chopped chicken. Sprinkle chicken with poultry seasoning, pepper and a little salt. Cut butter into pieces and scatter on top.

*COMBINE *chicken broth and cream of chicken soup and pour about half of the mixture over the chicken. Set aside remainder. Add the top crust and cut vent holes in it.

*BAKE *at 350 degrees about 30 minutes or until the crust looks golden brown. Heat the remaining soup mixture and use as gravy over the servings, adding a little more pepper if desired


----------



## Constance (Aug 18, 2005)

That sounds good and tasty, Raine. One could even use one of those rotisserie chickens from the supermarket.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Aug 18, 2005)

Thanks Rainee......I cut/pasted and added to my recipe file.  It sounds really good.


----------

